
Python TDD with Mamba, Expects and Doublex - what-no-tests
https://github.com/jdrago999/python-tdd-with-mamba
======
what-no-tests
Coming to Python from Ruby I was happy to find `mamba` - an `rspec`-like tool
for writing tests.

I'm still getting used to it, but so far so good. Has anyone got any
pointers/gold-nuggets/advice for a newcomer to the mamba scene?

